#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello (From the Other Side)

## MaskedBee

Hey there! 

I'm Bee (she/her) and I'm very excited to be here. I used to engage with collaborative writing years ago, and I think it's time to shake off the rust and get back into it. I still have a lot of threads and rules to go through, but I wanted to pop in and introduce myself! 

Developing concepts for settings or for plots is my ultimate jam, and I'm looking forward to trying to find people with compatible writing styles to create stories with.

Thanks for taking the time to read this, and hoping to get to know you all (and all your lovely characters) better soon!

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! No idea if you are a returning member or not, but I am new here this year, and having a blast!

I am currently trying to work on some continuation plots for RP's being reopened up here on the site. Any help from someone specifically looking for setting/plot/character development would be amazing!

If you need help finding anything here, please feel free to ask. The site mods and general member populace have been extremely informative and conversational!

Also in reference to the fascinating question posed in your signature, It may have two debatable answers? In a grander overall perspective, perhaps after the year 2000 when humans began to communicate globally and see how many issues we face as a species worldwide? Or on an individual level, perhaps when one comes of adult age and has to face life's challenges without a pretense of protection? Either way, very fun quote!

----------


## MaskedBee

This is my first time on the site, actually! I was referred here by a friend!

Oh, that's definitely intriguing! I see a few RPs in the recruiting phase in your signature--are those the ones you're looking to reopen? You can PM me about which it/they are, because I'm not sure I'm ready just yet to do more than one on one collaborative writing, but I'm definitely eager to peek in and see how I might be able to help shape some setting/plot/character shenanigans! 

Thanks so much for the head's up! Definitely feels like a friendly place so far.

Both those answers are good food for thought. I love how you worded it as "without a pretense of protection", as if it's just the illusion of protection that goes away, as if protection was never actually real and it's all just naivity before adulthood. Love that yes yes yes

----------


## Hannelorian

Hello and welcome! I too, am new-ish here and so far have found it to be quite agreeable. Poke around, have fun!

----------


## MaskedBee

Thank you!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Bee, this is a nice place with a lot of wonderful people, we hope you have fun with us.

----------


## MaskedBee

Thanks!

----------


## Alura

Welcome, Bee!  :-T-:

----------


## MaskedBee

Thank you!

----------


## Ashen

Hello, stranger! Glad you're here! I'm looking forward to writing together!

----------


## MaskedBee

!!!! I'm glad to be here! A lovely individual referred me--maybe you know them?

----------


## Kach

Good news! 
You have joined RPA! A global community of nice people. I hope you have fun, meet cool people, stay up way too late making stories that have your creative juices frothing, and remember to make good choices! 

Warmest welcome new friend! Here is a hug from across the internet if you care for one. 
*<hug>* 
No judgment if you don't want it, they aren't everyone's thing. 

Now as a fun icebreaker, if you were to name a dragon, what name would you give it??? (also optional)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, MaskedBee!

I hope you have tons of fun here! *finger guns*

----------


## MaskedBee

> Good news! 
> You have joined RPA! A global community of nice people. I hope you have fun, meet cool people, stay up way too late making stories that have your creative juices frothing, and remember to make good choices! 
> 
> Warmest welcome new friend! Here is a hug from across the internet if you care for one. 
> *<hug>* 
> No judgment if you don't want it, they aren't everyone's thing. 
> 
> Now as a fun icebreaker, if you were to name a dragon, what name would you give it??? (also optional)


Thank you! 

Oh gosh in terms of a dragon, I suppose I'd ask their parent/guardian what their name is because I'd be afraid to insult the whole clan elsewise. But if it was an orphan dragon, I think I'd want to name them Copernicus! Copper for short. What about you?




> Hello and welcome to RPA, MaskedBee!
> 
> I hope you have tons of fun here! *finger guns*


Thanks!

----------


## Corrik55

> Thank you! 
> 
> Oh gosh in terms of a dragon, I suppose I'd ask their parent/guardian what their name is because I'd be afraid to insult the whole clan elsewise. But if it was an orphan dragon, I think I'd want to name them Copernicus! Copper for short. What about you?

----------


## MaskedBee

> 


Hahaha

----------


## Kach

> Thank you! 
> 
> Oh gosh in terms of a dragon, I suppose I'd ask their parent/guardian what their name is because I'd be afraid to insult the whole clan elsewise. But if it was an orphan dragon, I think I'd want to name them Copernicus! Copper for short. What about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Excellent Naming and well thought out! I applaud your effort! 

I would go with Kalesh I think. That name has been following me around for a while. 
"Kalesh or Klesh is an ancient Hindi and Bengali word which means 'to cause agitation' or 'to cause unrest' by 'devilish' ways."

----------


## Enigma

> The Naming of dragons is a difficult matter,
>      It isn’t just one of your holiday games;
> You may think at first I’m as mad as a hatter
> When I tell you, a dragon must have THREE DIFFERENT NAMES.
> First of all, there’s the name that the family use daily,
>      Such as Pillager, Eradicator, or Assassin,
> Such as Vandal or Demolisher, Annihilator or Paul —
>      All of them sensible everyday names.
> But I tell you, a dragon needs a name that’s particular,
> ...


^_____^

----------


## MaskedBee

> Excellent Naming and well thought out! I applaud your effort! 
> 
> I would go with Kalesh I think. That name has been following me around for a while. 
> "Kalesh or Klesh is an ancient Hindi and Bengali word which means 'to cause agitation' or 'to cause unrest' by 'devilish' ways."


And suddenly my old DM's NPC's name makes sense--

Kalesh definitely feels like a fitting name!




> ^_____^


Oh gosh this certainly changes things. With this taken into account, I hereby change my answer.

The first name, for daily and family use, and quite sensible: 
     ⤑ Coppernicus, Copper for short

The second name, unique only to them, dignified and peculiar: 
     ⤑ Copprellian 

The third name, known only to them, a secret of which we are unworthy and unprepared to bear witness: 
     ⤑ For this, I can only share my suspicions and inklings. It is a name that a mammalian tongue would be unable to curl against, one that would burn their very mouth if attempted. It is not the sound, but indeed perhaps the _feeling_, of distance thunder, a rumbling in the very pit of you. It is the drip of saliva against a predator's maw, the harsh breath that comes with your unnamed fears, the tremble of uncertainty so heavy it weighs your steps and makes you turn your head only to realise it is shadows that stalk you, not beast. It is the crackle of a fire that warms you, the smell of incoming rain, the prick behind your skin when you're certain without proof that you're being watched from the shadows. It is all these sounds and sensations made true in a single syllable...

...one we shall never know.

[/end dramatic rambling]

----------

